

Giles Bowkett: You Fuckers Are Adorable - raganwald
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.ca/2012/10/you-fuckers-are-adorable.html

======
mdonahoe
Just so I have this clear, is the author making fun of wanna-be entrepreneurs
with just an idea looking for technical co-founders?

I think people like that have value, but only if they can raise money and land
a co-founder. They might not deserve as much credit as they want, but they
aren't worthless. I can't tell if the author thinks so.

That said, it is likely annoying to be constantly pitched by non-technical
people who downplay the difficultly of building things.

~~~
VonGuard
Yeah, I can't tell you how many Valley newbs say they have a startup idea,
they just need coders, and ooh, they can't tell you anything about the idea
because you might steal it.

These are the same people who end up living in their cars, then moving back
home with Mom and Dad.

~~~
rodion_89
> and ooh, they can't tell you anything about the idea because you might steal
> it

In my experience the fact that someone needs to hide it usually means that
they have little to bring to the table other than that idea.

~~~
VonGuard
Weird, couldn't reply to this, but then, after I posted the above comment, I
suddenly could reply... Must be a timing thing.

~~~
drivebyacct2
It is a timing thing to prevent flaming or irrational replies. You can always
click "link" and then you can reply.

------
josephmoniz
I've been approached by a couple people like this for a technical co-founder
position. I got scared off when i actually met them and discovered i had more
product experience then them and they had no significant connections or
marketing experience to bring to the table.

------
xutopia
I love it. It reminds me of all those CEOs of companies with revenue in the 0$
range.

~~~
indiecore
at least it's not negative?

~~~
eropple
He said revenue, not cash flow.

~~~
Evbn
If I open a store and someone comes in and robs the register for my
changemaking cash, is that negative revenue?

~~~
eropple
It's revenue (as evidenced by your register tape) plus a loss. Negative cash
flow, positive revenue.

------
Neputys
Insightful I'd say. There are quite a few individuals in startup space these
days who are kind of innocently/ignorantly parasitic towards people who do
actual work. And it's not a problem of parasites to say no.

------
ludicast
Agree 100%. If you want to start a startup and are not willing to learn to
code you are either a coward or stupid or lazy.

You don't need to be a full-on hacker, but if you haven't even tried to
implement your vision (coders and funding be damned), you are a full-on phony.

------
chrissnell
Best title, in my opinion: Owner.

------
nickbarone
"Entrepreneurship is the pursuit of opportunity without regard to resources
currently controlled." (Howard Stevenson)

'Course, cut out man in the link isn't pursuing opportunity, he's whining
about not having them.

------
subsystem
So I guess Zennström and Friis of Skype fame aren't entrepreneurs?

~~~
hapless
Their entrepreneurial moment came years earlier. Skype was founded on the back
of their conventional capital ($$$) earned from earlier ventures.

